# Texas Holey Rock at Big Al's North York.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I dropped by Big Al's in North York this week to pick up a light fixture and noticed they had some nice pieces of Texas Holey Rock available for $4.99 per pound. 

I know it sounds expensive but this stuff is really hard to find and in my opinion well worth the cost for an African cichlid tank. 

I have it in all my tanks as not only does it buffer the water to a high PH which the fish prefer but it also has lots of holes for the fish to explore and for fry to hide in.
--
Paul


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Also, if people are looking for lots of it. 


Mike at finatics is organizing a group buy for i believe half of that cost.

Call or visit and i'm sure he will be happy to include any others in his order.


----------

